# Thyristor Switch



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Forget it, I doubt anyone here would know what's a Thyristor is...


^^

I will continue my search elsewhere


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sayal.com?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> Sayal.com?


I am looking for a thing / switch that can control high current of electricity, like a selenoid valve.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://canada.newark.com/powerex/c380pc/scr-thyristor-250a-1-3kv-t-62/dp/73K1948


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> I am looking for a thing / switch that can control high current of electricity, like a selenoid valve.


A lot of semi conductor companies have samples available. If you can find one chances are you could get one sample from them, maybe more.

Harry

P.S. Or just go with a relay instead.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> A lot of semi conductor companies have samples available. If you can find one chances are you could get one sample from them, maybe more.
> 
> Harry
> 
> P.S. Or just go with a relay instead.


but I am dealing with something with high voltage, wouldn't that fried the relay switch????

Eg.

5000 volt > Thyristor switch > Timer > Capacitor > Application > Zaps O2 > Create Ozone


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> but I am dealing with something with high voltage, wouldn't that fried the relay switch????
> 
> Eg.
> 
> 5000 volt > Thyristor switch > Timer > Capacitor > Application > Zaps O2 > Create Ozone


That's really high voltage, I was thinking high as in 300V or 500V. But 5000V I think you are right you'll need a thyristor. Found one who makes some and then ask for a sample or two, that might be the cheapest way to get one.

Harry


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Why not just buy a premade ozone generator?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

gucci17 said:


> Why not just buy a premade ozone generator?


If that's the intended goal of the OP, then yes, buying a premade ozone generator will be significantly safer ... unless you got some good current limiting in place playing with 5000V can kill you very easily and quickly.

Harry


----------

